# Guatemala anyone?



## DebBrown (Jan 13, 2008)

We were thinking about a trip to Guatemala for next Christmas.  It would be visiting tourist areas, primarily Antigua and a trip to Tikal for the Mayan ruins.  Now I've read the state department warnings and they are pretty scary.  I'm wondering if its not such a good family vacation.

Anyone been there?  Have opinions?

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/cis/cis_1129.html

Deb


----------

